# Correctional Officer Ronald Johnson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Correctional Officer Ronald Johnson



*South Dakota Department of Corrections
South Dakota*
End of Watch: Tuesday, April 12, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 63
*Tour of Duty:* 23 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, April 12, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Correctional Officer Ronald Johnson was killed by two inmates who were attempting to escape from the South Dakota State Penitentiary in Sioux Falls.

The two inmates were taken into custody on the prison grounds shortly before 11:00 am. Officer Johnson was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

Officer Johnson had served with the South Dakota Department of Corrections for 23 years. He is survived by his wife.

Agency Contact Information
South Dakota Department of Corrections
1600 North Drive
PO Box 5911
Sioux Falls, SD 57117

Phone: (605) 367-5051

_*Please contact the South Dakota Department of Corrections for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace CO Johnson


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

RIP CO Johnson.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------

